# Gastrotech Pharma In-Licences Eli Lilly Compound For IBS



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Gastrotech Pharma In-Licences Eli Lilly Compound For IBS* January 28, 2008: 06:05 AM ESTEdited Press Release LONDON -(Dow Jones)- Gastrotech Pharma said Monday it's signed a licensing agreement with Eli Lilly & Co. (LLY) following positive clinical data on a compound for irritable bowel syndrome.Copenhagen-based Gastrotech said it's agreed to in-license a Lilly compound named GTP-010, an analogue of the naturally occurring intestinal hormone GLP-1.The deal follows positive clinical data from a joint Lilly and Gastrotech proof of concept study to assess pain reduction associated with irritable bowel syndrome. Gastrotech now plans to develop GTP-010 to treat the condition.Under the terms of the licensing agreement, Gastrotech will receive a global exclusive licence to develop and market GTP-010 for IBS and Functional Dyspepsia. Lilly will take an equity stake in Gastrotech and will receive royalties on sales.The hormone GLP-1 plays an important physiological role in assisting the human body to maintain appropriate blood sugar levels and modulate gastric motility following meals. GTP-010 has a longer half life than the natural hormone, and is maintained in the circulation during the acute phase of an IBS pain attack.In collaboration with Eli Lilly, Gastrotech has completed an international multicentre Phase IIa proof of concept clinical study in over 100 IBS patients, led by clinical researchers at the Karolinska University Hospital, Stockholm, Sweden.The study met the primary clinical endpoint finding that GTP-010 was able to reduce pain by greater than 50% of the maximum total possible pain relief.Irritable bowel syndrome is a common disorder with about 75 million sufferers in the developed world. The treatment of pain is a significant unmet need in IBS. (END) Dow Jones Newswires01-28-08 0605ETCopyright © 2008 Dow Jones & Company, Inc.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Jeffrey,Since you seem to be the best source of information on this board, my question is I suffer from IBS-D, I am on Lomotil and Immodium and go about 2 times a day, I have some cramping, urgency and the overall bad IBS feeling! I have started taking Psyllium and it's helping firm up my stools! What is there in the pipeline for IBS-D drugs? Thanks again, God bless!


----------

